# DIY Sump Hood



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

That was a hood for a nano-reef that I haven't got around to doing because I just moved and am focusing on my planted tanks for a bit, so I haven't finished the base. I've attached the plans if you need them. Since I was working on my sump hood, I figured I'd post it here. I am using the bookworms to grow riccia in my sump so that I can sell it on aquabid. I used the cheap wood($12) and a miter saw, so it came out less.
They are made to be desk-lamps, so I haven't heard of any problems overheating. They are encased in plastic. The only reason I have the glass on that tank is because it is a reef tank and you want very little evaporation. If I was to use it over a planted tank I would leave it as an open top because the lights come sealed pretty well from the factory.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

finished hood with lights.


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

I havent seen these lights before but they look to be a good design for aquariums. Where do you get them from? Do you know the specs on the bulbs? Nice job!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.paperdirect.com/ has them on sale for $12, but they are not listed on the website. I got the idea from nano-reef.com. They don't have much ventilation, but they seem to be doing fine so far. Bulbs are 6500K.


----------

